# Polaris RZR Pro's and Con's



## huntin brute

What are the pro's and con's of the RZR. I am looking at selling my 08 Brute and getting a 2011 RZR in camo. Anybody made the switch from atv to SxS and regret it? The only thing I worry about is the size on a few of the small tight trails we have. Any first hand info would be great!
Thanks!​


----------



## phreebsd

that razr is gonna be the most nimble in tight trails. 
from what ive seen they seem to go pretty darn deep when snorked.

i have read that there's a transmission pinion shaft that snaps pretty easy once you have a lift and heavy tires. (talking like 32's)

you can search the net and find quite a many examples of that. i wouldn't worry about it if you aint gonna throw it up in the air with big meats.


----------



## rmax

you can go on the polaris rzr forum, but from what i have seen they are not really frendly to the members that are reporting problems, can not rember the name but if i rember right one guy was banned from them for posting about a new rzr he bought that had trans problems, check posts on mimb for( my rzr a long story )or something like that


----------



## huntin brute

I had read about the transmission stuff on the 2010 models. I thought I read that the 2011's had a different transmission/clutch set up (may be wrong). I will prolly just be putting 26" or 27" bighorns on it, nothing too huge.


----------



## countryboy61283

To me they have not enough ground clearance without a lift, if I was goin to trade my brute it would be for the 700 rhino, I have a couple of friends that have them and we ride everything from deep mud to tight trails and they have held up good


----------



## monsterbrute750

I own a 2008 Rhino. It is a great machine,just under powered.
As far as getting rid of your brute for one,I wouldn't do it. After I bought my Rhino I had the SXS craze and my brute sat in the shed for a long time. After the new wears off you will miss your brute. The SXS are great for cruising around and partying with your tunes jamming, but you just can't get down and dirty like you can on a quad. Although a SXS will go through just about anything your quad will,if not better...it just doesn't give you the rush a quad does.


----------



## huntin brute

haha you guys are not helping my 'gotta have a rzr' fever, but I def thank ya for the advice. I am worried that I will miss the brute if I get rid of it.

I just like the RZR since I go on long rides with the ol lady and hunt alot. I don't do huge muddin, but just worried I will regret getting rid of the brute....sounds like I better think some more before I do anything haha.


----------



## monsterbrute750

The RZR is a nice machine, just doesn't seem to be holding up well. I've had two friends buy RZRs editions and turn around and sell them for Teryx.
You want what you want though....I'm just saying you will miss your quad.


----------



## huntin brute

What problems did your friends have?


----------



## monsterbrute750

One had his fan go through his radiator on the very first hour he had it. Took it back that day and was told that there was a defect and Polaris was aware of the problem.They would put him on the waiting list for parts....that are on backorder for 6 wks. Fotunately he raised enough hell and got them to pull parts off of a new one and give it to him.
The other was constantly having front diff and overheating problems,so he sold it and got a 2010 Teryx.


----------



## walker

rzr's are nice for trail and muding .. but my opionion not enough bed space for hunting or farm use or whatever.. i have a few friends that have them and they love them and they abuse the heck out of them as well .. just depends on what you using it for .. i personally like the ranger 800xp ...


----------



## BrutemanAl

My Buddy traded his 08 brute 750 for a 08 RZR , he says it is the worse thing he has ever down,he misses his Brute and the fun he use to have on it. He is going to sell it in the spring and get a brute again.


----------



## derk

I'd have to say i disagree with you guys. I traded my brute for an 08 rzr and absolutely love it and so does my wife. It's quick, handles and rides great, and is a blast to drive. I'm much more comfortable on it and it will climb much better than a brute(longer wheel base). My brute with wheel spacers, rims, and 32s was 53 or 54" wide. That's the same width(give or take an inch) my rzr will be when i put on the wheel spacers, 29.5s, and wheels this week. I can take it anywhere i took my brute and it has surely surprised me so far. 

My rzr has 18x hours on it and about 1600 miles with zero major work done to it. It has had a belt and an air box. A few extremely minor things here and there. Anything will have problems here and there. I know the brutes do. The rzr's are extremely easy to work on too and are well engineered. For example: every a-arm, upper and lower, front and rear, has a grease fitting at the bushing/pivot point.

For some it may bother them because you can't distribute your weight around in a hole like you can on a brute and i can see their point, but it doesn't bother me that much. I haven't regretted trading at all.


----------



## blacksmoke08

derk said:


> I'd have to say i disagree with you guys. I traded my brute for an 08 rzr and absolutely love it and so does my wife. It's quick, handles and rides great, and is a blast to drive. I'm much more comfortable on it and it will climb much better than a brute(longer wheel base). My brute with wheel spacers, rims, and 32s was 53 or 54" wide. That's the same width(give or take an inch) my rzr will be when i put on the wheel spacers, 29.5s, and wheels this week. I can take it anywhere i took my brute and it has surely surprised me so far.
> 
> My rzr has 18x hours on it and about 1600 miles with zero major work done to it. It has had a belt and an air box. A few extremely minor things here and there. Anything will have problems here and there. I know the brutes do. The rzr's are extremely easy to work on too and are well engineered. For example: every a-arm, upper and lower, front and rear, has a grease fitting at the bushing/pivot point.
> 
> For some it may bother them because you can't distribute your weight around in a hole like you can on a brute and i can see their point, but it doesn't bother me that much. I haven't regretted trading at all.


Im with u I love my rzr never had a single problem with it.. The only thing I dont like is I wish they had a bigger bed for huntin..


----------



## derk

blacksmoke08 said:


> Im with u I love my rzr never had a single problem with it.. The only thing I dont like is I wish they had a bigger bed for huntin..


I agree. The bed is pretty much full with a cooler of beer. Speaking of beer, it's not impossible, but tough to ride with a beer in one hand and the other hand on the handles bars on a brute. On the rzr i can comfortable keep a beer in one hand and the other hand on the wheel. If it gets real bad i've got 2 cup holders that are happy to hold my beer:bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750

That's the problem with a SXS....you can drink way more beer than on a quad...LOL!!!


----------



## huntin brute

Well I went ahead and sold my brute this past Saturday and picked up a 2011 RZR in camo. I took it to Black Mountain off road park in Evart's KY on Sunday and I love it. Now it's time to start buying all the wonderful accessories, haha.


----------



## derk

I'm in the same process as you huntin brute. I had my Brute where i wanted it when i sold it. Now it's the rzr's turn. I've only had it about a month or so, so now i've done quite a bit of researching and am buying the mods. By the end of the weekend i'll be lifted w/ springs, have wheel spacers, 29.5" laws, snorkeled, etc.. Then it'll be winch and fender flares, audio, exhaust, programmer.......never ends but i enjoy it for sure.


----------

